# Hi from VA



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and god shooting!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* vahunter102. Have fun here.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

welocme to the site and you have a great state to be shooting in VA, it is the home of the best archery clubs in the USA. I lived there from 1970 thru 1982 in Manassas and was a member of Cub run archers. Were else can you shoot indoor or outside 365 days a year if you want. Or more that 10 clubs within a hour of your home...

now retired and living in the big woods of upstate NY

Bill


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! - Good shooting with you Sat night.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :slice:


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## mcail (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome from Wi.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm also new to this forum and from VA.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to AT man. See you at Steve's again sometime.


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 27, 2009)

I grew up in Martinsville. Welcome.

Red


----------



## foxpro80 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Welcome*

Im new also just signed up and im from Va too. I work at Dances Sporting Goods in Colonial Heights.:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

